# help me please..



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2007)

i love this site alot to lear... i have alot of pins chips and goldplated cells how do i get the gold off them ,....thanks todd 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 11, 2007)

Todd,

Welcome to the forum,

It's always nice to have new members who are anxious to get started. I would like to suggest that you take some time to look around and read a few posts before you jump in and make a lot of mistakes. 

Here's the 10 cent guided tour post for all newbies:

Guided Tour

Also, If you haven't been to my website check it out too:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 12, 2007)

Allright Steve, Megan says you can't promote that site any more.
She says your making a killing. I thought we were suppose to split that three ways. She has made me wise. 

I see the light. No wait a minute, that was that was that little green man in the corner of my eye jumping up and down with concern. Or is she trying to befriend me ? I'm so confused. Make the voices stopppppp.


----------



## Irons (Oct 12, 2007)

Let's see, zero divided three hundred odd ways is?

I love open source projects.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 12, 2007)

All, 

My profit from the goldrecovery.us site is not zero, it's a negative figure. 

So all of you owe me money.... :lol: .. Just Kidding!!! Consider it a donation to your education funds!! :wink: 

When I sell supplies I typically spend more to get the items than I charge for the items. Since the supplies don't really sell well, I'm not losing too much money.

I've sold just shy of 20 DVDs total and think I've actually made a profit on them now (maybe). The softwares to produce the DVDs cost me over $200, not to mention the countless hours I've spent filming and editing the videos. Throw in the discs, labels, printer ink, DVD cases, and shipping materials and you will see why I charge $25 plus shipping. 

I've had a few donations from the members (Thank you!!!  ), but none in the last few months.

I have no staff. I do all my website design, video editing, and filming myself. The camera I use cost right at $1000 bucks with the memory cards, tripod, and batteries. Godaddy basic hosting is pretty cheap so I'm only out a few dollars a year for the site hosting.

All in all, I really don't care if any of it sells, as I get my satisfaction from sharing what I have learned with everyone here. I have also learned a lot from the members here. 

Thanks to _*everyone*_ for being here! 8) 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Steve !
Lol what camera you have ?
I suppose it's not the same than the one on your website ?


----------

